# annabelles new addition



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

new addition this morning. mom was seperating herself from the herd 2 days ago,then i went outside this morning found a new one. mom and little buckling named Marble are doing fine.by the way now that is 4 doelings and one buckling so far this year.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

That little guy is so cute.Glad every thing went well


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So cute, congrats!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Such a pretty color! Congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...adorable! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, very cute. Where did his coloring come from? Just curious


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

im not sure where his color came from i guess his dad i got mom when she was already pregnant. mom is solid white


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Love the color. Sure is a cutie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------

